# LG Chem INR18650 MJ1 3500mAh (10A)



## gopajti (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm waiting for my LG INR18650 MH1 cells from Akkuteile, but today I have seen this,

*LG INR18650 MJ1 3500mAh 10A*

1. Nominal Capacity: 3500mAh
2. Minimum Capacity: 3400mAh
3. Nominal Voltage: 3.6V
4. Standard Charge
Constant current: 1700mA
Constant voltage: 4.2V
End condition(Cut off): 50mA
5. Max. Charge Voltage: 4.2 ± 0.05V
6. Max. Charge Current: 3400mA
7. Standard Discharge
Constant current: 680mA(0.2C)
End voltage(Cut off): 2.5V
8. Max.Continuous Discharge Current: 10A
9. Weight: Max.49.0g
10. Dimension: Max.(D)18.5*(H)65.2mm







source
http://www.keeppower.com.cn/products_detail.php?id=502


Looks another great cell from LG, I hope HKJ review coming very soon


----------



## ven (Feb 11, 2015)

Great find i can see these being a very popular cell with the mah and 10a rating


----------



## SubLGT (Feb 12, 2015)

Here is a test of the MJ1:

http://powercartel.com/2015/02/test-results-for-lg-inr18650-mj1-3500mah-18650-li-ion-battery/

At 10A discharge, the capacity was around 3275mAh


----------



## HKJ (Feb 12, 2015)

gopajti said:


> I hope HKJ review coming very soon



I do not have the cell yet, but if akkuteile gets it, I can get it fairly easy.


----------



## gopajti (Feb 12, 2015)

Akkuteile said this cell will be available maybe middle of this year


----------



## gofastman (Feb 28, 2015)

Panasonic NCR18650BD killer?


----------



## recDNA (Feb 28, 2015)

I know what RCR is and IMR. I don't know INR or ICR?


----------



## gofastman (Feb 28, 2015)

I=lithium ion 
N=nickel/manganese oxide cathode (aka hybrid)
R=round cell

I = lithium ion
C =cobalt oxide cathode
R = round cell type


----------



## recDNA (Feb 28, 2015)

So ICR is like RCR and INR is different from IMR how? Are INR ever protected or similiar to IMR. I don't care about the cbemical names...just how to use them.


----------



## gofastman (Feb 28, 2015)

recDNA said:


> So ICR is like RCR and INR is different from IMR how? Are INR ever protected or similiar to IMR. I don't care about the cbemical names...just how to use them.



INR _tries_ to combine the high current of IMR with the capacity of ICR.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 28, 2015)

Is it as safe as imr? Can it have protection circuitry?


----------



## thedoc007 (Feb 28, 2015)

gofastman said:


> INR _tries_ to combine the high current of IMR with the capacity of ICR.



Dunno about that. The Samsung 25R is an INR cell, and it is a true high-drain cell. Doesn't try to match ICR's capacity.

I've referred to the NCR18650BD as a hybrid cell before, and it looks like the new LG is a hybrid also...but I'm not sure that is a general property of INR.



recDNA said:


> Is it as safe as imr? Can it have protection circuitry?



Sure it can. It would increase internal resistance, and most likely limit discharge current. But the NCR18650BD can be had in protected version...don't see why this would be any different.


----------



## Keisari (Feb 28, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Is it as safe as imr?


_Yes and no, it's just different, and totally depends._ Under specific conditions even ICR may be safer than IMR, so the question does not compute.

But no, INR is not just a "better IMR". It's different.



> Can it have protection circuitry?


Why not? _IMR's_ could have integrated protection circuitry. It's just usually more pointless than practical.



recDNA said:


> *I know what RCR is* and IMR. I don't know INR or ICR?


It seems you might not. RCR is not a parallel concept to IMR, INR, ICR or IFR. Most likely by "RCR" you mean "ICR". ICR is the common vanilla "laptop battery" lithium ion chemistry.

RCR could mean pretty much anything and is typically associated with li-ions(mostly ICR) that are physically compatible with primary lithiums. Primary lithiums have the "CR" type, where C means a specific chemistry(not the same as C in ICR li-ion) and R is the round(cylindrical or button) shape. So, R for "rechargeable" - which is a BS weasel word IMO - is used in combination with the "CR", making "RCR", a 3-letter acronym that has totally unrelated parts and only describes the function or application of such product, not its chemical properties. The most common usage is probably "RCR123" as a li-ion that's the same size as CR123A primary lithium, i.e. 16340. This advertised "RCR" could be pretty much anything, but most likely protected ICR 16340.

ICR, IFR and IMR are explained here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...s-ICR-vs-IFR&p=3682579&viewfull=1#post3682579


----------



## gopajti (Mar 6, 2015)

MJ1 now available on akkuteile, but pre-order only. Will be available in June.


----------



## maquinista24 (Mar 6, 2015)

I prefer this cell. Is the newest version of panasonic ncrb...but cheapest!
http://www.nkon.nl/rechargeable/18650-size/sony-ncr18650bl.html


----------



## gopajti (Mar 6, 2015)

maquinista24 said:


> I prefer this cell. Is the newest version of panasonic ncrb...but cheapest!
> http://www.nkon.nl/rechargeable/18650-size/sony-ncr18650bl.html



I like Panasonic, I use many NCRB and PF, but newest LG cells (MH1, MJ1) performance looks better, I think. 

btw new Samsung 35E 3500mAh cell will be available in May.


----------



## SubLGT (Mar 7, 2015)

gopajti said:


> ……………...btw new Samsung 35E 3500mAh cell will be available in May.



Have you already seen the specifications for this battery?


----------



## gopajti (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi SubLGT, 


I don't have full specs, but as I know the new Samsung will be similar as LG MJ1, max. discharge 10A, min 2.5V max. 4.2V.


----------



## 18650 (Mar 13, 2015)

gopajti said:


> Hi SubLGT, I don't have full specs, but as I know the new Samsung will be similar as LG MJ1, max. discharge 10A, min 2.5V max. 4.2V.


 Finally the venerable NCR18650B gets some competition! It's about time.


----------



## carl (Jun 5, 2015)

Has anyone bought and received one from a reliable seller yet?


----------



## markr6 (Jun 5, 2015)

These, and the NCR18650GA, look like some great cells for just about any light!


----------



## carl (Jun 6, 2015)

Is attempting to purchase from Alibaba ok?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 6, 2015)

carl said:


> Is attempting to purchase from Alibaba ok?



I've ordered from FastTech in Hong Kong and got genuine stuff, but I don't know about Alibaba...it just reeks of 'counterfeit,' but maybe it's worth the gamble for you?

There are other cells, if you're looking for high drain stuff for your Meteor, from local USA dealers.

Chris


----------



## magellan (Jun 6, 2015)

gopajti said:


> I like Panasonic, I use many NCRB and PF, but newest LG cells (MH1, MJ1) performance looks better, I think.
> 
> btw new Samsung 35E 3500mAh cell will be available in May.



I have two INRs: the Samsung INR's and the Panasonic PF's, and two IMRs: the AW IMRs and the AWT IMRs (no relation to AW or Andy Wong's brand that I know of), all of which have been fine, but now I'm curious about these too since I haven't tried any LG cells yet and I hear they're good.


----------



## carl (Jun 6, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I've ordered from FastTech in Hong Kong and got genuine stuff, but I don't know about Alibaba...it just reeks of 'counterfeit,' but maybe it's worth the gamble for you?
> 
> There are other cells, if you're looking for high drain stuff for your Meteor, from local USA dealers.
> 
> Chris



Hi Chris - I may be wrong about this but I'm thinking the LG MJ1 is able to give full power to the Meteor.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 7, 2015)

carl said:


> Hi Chris - I may be wrong about this but I'm thinking the LG MJ1 is able to give full power to the Meteor.



There are a more than a few cells that can handle 10A+ of continuous load. 15A, 20A even. They'll be closer to the 2500mAh-3000mAh range, but they're easily sourced.

I have a M.E. modified SupFire M6 that pulls greater than 7A and went with the Samsung 25Rs at 2500mAh. I didn't need to have the greatest capacity yet to date, just something that wouldn't get worn out in short order, running at 7A.

Give the MJ1s a whirl and see what you see. You're spending a good chunk of change on the Meteor, so what's another $40 in cells, if they don't work out.

Panasonic, LG, Samsung, Sony and Sanyo all market high drain cells.

Chris


----------



## carl (Jun 7, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I didn't need to have the greatest capacity yet to date...Chris



lol! So true, I guess none of us really need to get the latest and greatest of anything...although the Meteor being an exception, it is the hottest thing right now! 

So I just purchased some LG MJ1 from NKON (their non-VAT site for USA customers) - decent price - about $4.85 or so per piece if my conversion from euro to dollar is correct using a factor of 1.11. Hope it makes it over to me from the Netherlands although it may take a while. Lord, may the package come quickly and intact. 

Now I gotta go to Lowes or Home Depot and get some soft/solid copper wire to practice soldering tiny wire loops into a button on top of some old batts. Never tried it before but thought it might turn out a bit nicer than a regular mound of solder and may require a bit less heat too.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 7, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> There are a more than a few cells that can handle 10A+ of continuous load. 15A, 20A even. They'll be closer to the 2500mAh-3000mAh range, but they're easily sourced.



That is true...but just because a cell is rated for ten amps, doesn't mean it will actually deliver anything like that. The key seems to impedance (internal resistance). Unfortunately this number is harder to find...Illumination Supply lists it for some cells, and not others. Likewise, manufacturer datasheets may or may not include this info. 

The upshot is, if you want absolute max brightness, you need dedicated high-drain cells. Sony VTC4 or VTC5, Samsung 20R or 25R, Efest Purple 2500mAh, etc. Hybrid cells are great overall...can do a lot of things well...but they are unlikely to be the best at driving a light to max potential.


----------



## magellan (Jun 7, 2015)

carl said:


> Is attempting to purchase from Alibaba ok?



Not for some things. Andy Wong of AW has said the AW cells on Alibaba are fake. Other brands are said to be fake too but I don't know the details.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 7, 2015)

magellan said:


> Not for some things. Andy Wong of AW has said the AW cells on Alibaba are fake. Other brands are said to be fake too but I don't know the details.



Just a point of clarification, but I think that it's 'Andrew/Andy WAN, not Wong, a mistake I once made before looking it up the other day.

Chris


----------



## magellan (Jun 7, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Just a point of clarification, but I think that it's 'Andrew/Andy WAN, not Wong, a mistake I once made before looking it up the other day.
> 
> Chris



Thanks for the correction. 

And I got the Wong part from reading it on another thread. :-(


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 7, 2015)

magellan said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> And I got the Wong part from reading it on another thread. :-(



At least we didn't call him Wang.

Chris


----------



## carl (Jun 7, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> That is true...but just because a cell is rated for ten amps, doesn't mean it will actually deliver anything like that. The key seems to impedance (internal resistance).



One test showed the LG MJ1 can and does run at 10A but for how long it doesn't say. It may only run 10A for short bursts, but short bursts is all I need for turbo mode, not long duration for most lights due to overheat. I think the MJ1 internal resistance was about 28mOhm or so. The internal resistance of the hi-drain LG HE2 is < 20mOhm.


----------



## carl (Jun 15, 2015)

Ordered the LG MJ1 from NKON on June 7 and it arrived in Los Angeles today (June 15) from the Netherlands - that's fast shipping using their regular mail option! Thank you Mr Kon!


----------



## magellan (Jun 18, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> At least we didn't call him Wang.
> 
> Chris



LOL

Reminds me of a Chinese restaurant that opened near us years ago. It's gone now but was around for years. It was supposed to be called Chef Wang's but the neon sign that went up read Chef's Wang. 

I suppose the Chinese owner had his Chinese sign maker friend make it, or some such, but his English wasn't any better than the owner's. It was right along the main drag in town too. It was never changed the whole time they were in business. Surprised the city council didn't make him fix it. But people going thru town would see the sign and get a laugh out of it.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jun 18, 2015)

carl said:


> Ordered the LG MJ1 from NKON on June 7 and it arrived in Los Angeles today (June 15) from the Netherlands - that's fast shipping using their regular mail option! Thank you Mr Kon!



Just curious. Is the LG MJ1 alot better than the NCR18650GA? The NCR18650GA is, of course, readily available in the US. But the LG isn't. Is the improvement in performance you get with the LG vs the Panasonic enough to justify ordering it internationally rather than just ordering the NCR18650GA from, say, Orbtronic?


----------



## SubLGT (Jun 19, 2015)

StorminMatt said:


> Just curious. Is the LG MJ1 alot better than the NCR18650GA? ………………..



Take a look at post #22 in this thread, for a comparison: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/39784


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 19, 2015)

SubLGT said:


> Take a look at post #22 in this thread, for a comparison: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/39784



Well, at 3.5A, they're basically the same, certainly a negligible difference, maybe with the nod going to the LG cell?

At 10A, the Sanyo holds a slightly higher voltage for a bit longer.

Sample size is 1 and 2, so I'm willing to cut each cell some slack.

Much like Eneloops, rarely do we get the exact same numbers from battery to battery and pack to pack and that fact doesn't determine quality, or a lack thereof.

These tests we get to see people do are a) performed on different equipment and b) cover at best, a pair of cells which may, or may not, be fresh off the assembly line. 

Forget how they were transported and their SOC in getting to the tester.

Much like reloading manuals, they should be viewed by the reader, as 'guides' and not absolutes.

Chris


----------



## SubLGT (Jul 22, 2015)

Here is another test of the MJ1:

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...-bench-test-results-an-ok-10a-battery.688540/


----------



## kreisl (Aug 4, 2015)

StorminMatt said:


> Is the improvement in performance you get with the LG vs the Panasonic enough to justify ordering it internationally



My favorite international charger seller has them in stock now, price is affordable imo compared to my NCR18650GA's. Shipping cost is heavily discounted when adding an ET light to the cart lol. In the product description at the bottom of the page there is also a link to the official specifications :

http://ru.nkon.nl/lg-inr18650-mj1.html


----------

